# Drunken beans.



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

Here is my take on a recipe I found awhile back. I don't recall where I saw it. But, the first time I made it. It was a hit with the wife and I. And we even ate the lefts overs. Which we never seem to do with pork and beans. The recipe itself is pretty simple.
A few cans of beans, your choice.
A green bell pepper diced.
A Red onion diced.
1 TBS of pepper.
100 ml of Bourbon. I used Jim Beam.
1 pound bacon, cooked and drained.
Mix everything together. Top with brown sugar.
I'm using Hickory for smoke.
I'll let them smoke until they start to bubble.
I'll add a shot when they're done.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2019)

looking good, I think I would have to replace mr. beam with mr. daniels though.(it's the wife's drink of choice) might have to try that at the next bbq.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Here is my take on a recipe I found awhile back. I don't recall where I saw it. But, the first time I made it. It was a hit with the wife and I. And we even ate the lefts overs. Which we never seem to do with pork and beans. The recipe itself is pretty simple.
> A few cans of beans, your choice.
> A green bell pepper diced.
> A Red onion diced.
> ...



Nice, that looks amazing!!!

That is quite similar to a Mexican/Tex-Mex bean dish called Borracho Beans (Borracho means drunk), though I've never had it smoked and I bet it would be awesome that way!

For Borracho beans you basically:

Cut out the sugar
Sub Pinto Beans for the baked beans
Toss in some tomato (or make life easy and toss in a healthy does of Pico de Gallo)
Sub green bell pepper for Jalapenos, de-vein and de-seed for more jalapeno flavor without the heat
Add some ground cumin 
Add some garlic (fresh or ground)
Add plenty of fresh cilantro
Sub a can of Beer a the end instead of the Bourbon
I would like to think of it as the way down South cousin to your Drunk Beans 

Great post and I think I'm going to make your beans to take to the next family gathering.
What smoker temp do you smoke at?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Nice, that looks amazing!!!
> 
> That is quite similar to a Mexican/Tex-Mex bean dish called Borracho Beans (Borracho means drunk), though I've never had it smoked and I bet it would be awesome that way!
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm running the smoker at 250. Which should get them done in about 3 or so hours. Your recipe also sounds good. I'll try that next. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> looking good, I think I would have to replace mr. beam with mr. daniels though.(it's the wife's drink of choice) might have to try that at the next bbq.



 I just get which is cheaper. I'm not really a Bourbon fan. If you talk about Rye, then I'm in! Though I like the flavor of bourbon for recipes. Especially for the "Drunken wieners of death" I make a few times a year.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Thanks. I'm running the smoker at 250. Which should get them done in about 3 or so hours. Your recipe also sounds good. I'll try that next. Thanks for sharing.



Thanks for the info!

The recipe I mention is generally done on the stove but I'm sure it will translate well to the smoker.
What is nice about Borracho beans is that you can eat them as a side, as a main meal, and if you make a bunch (like from dry bean) you just mash them up and re-fry them for a whole new world of usage.

My favorite way to eat them when they are soupy is to put in a bowl with some Mexican rice and some good home made salsa and just eat with a spoon mmmmmmmmm!

My favorite way to eat Refried Borracho beans is to take the refried beans, extra sharp cheddar cheese, REAL tortills, and make bean and cheese burritos that are to die for!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> The recipe I mention is generally done on the stove but I'm sure it will translate well to the smoker.
> What is nice about Borracho beans is that you can eat them as a side, as a main meal, and if you make a bunch (like from dry bean) you just mash them up and re-fry them for a whole new world of usage.
> ...



OMG. Now I have yet another dish to try! Both of the recipes sound awesome. I really like burritos. A must try for sure.


----------



## disco (Jun 1, 2019)

Sounds delicious. Thanks for the recipe! Big like.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 1, 2019)

disco said:


> Sounds delicious. Thanks for the recipe! Big like.



Thanks Disco! Coming from you that's a high praise.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I just get which is cheaper. I'm not really a Bourbon fan. If you talk about Rye, then I'm in! Though I like the flavor of bourbon for recipes. Especially for the "Drunken wieners of death" I make a few times a year.


got to ask, what's  the drunken weiners of death


----------



## xray (Jun 1, 2019)

Beans look delicious, Steve! Thanks for sharing the recipe.

Sometimes i’ll make a big pot of beans for the wife and I to eat for dinner all week, it cuts down on the grocery bill when we need to save a few dollars.

I treat beans as a main dish served with cornbread or tortillas.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2019)

Drunken beans , 
Drink the  bourbon 
Eat the beans out of the can,  no need to heat .


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> got to ask, what's  the drunken weiners of death



It's cocktail wieners like lil smokies mixed with spices, hot sauce, bbq sauce, ketchup, brown sugar and bourbon. And slow cooked for 5 hours.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 2, 2021)

Ended up here from a current (non-drunken) Baked Bean recipe.  But my question today has to do with BB _form_, not substance....  


Steve H said:


> Here is my take on a recipe...100 ml of Bourbon. I used Jim Beam...I'll let them smoke until they start to bubble...
> I'll add a shot when they're done.


So if you only let them smoke 'til they bubble, I don't think they're going to be in the smoker for even an hour?  Hardly seems long enough to me?  I tend to just put in the "drier" ingredients first, then add juicier stuff in waves as they start to thicken, so the bourbon first, then maybe a little  Worcestershire sauce or vinegar, then finish with something like maple syrup or pineapple juice, but all with frequent stirring, to keep a fresh top surface exposed to the smoke.  
My goal is to have them in the smoker as long as the meat (entree) is, although I'll sometimes pull them sooner, particularly if I discover that, to keep them "thin" enough, I'm just adding too many competing flavors.   (Although I suppose there's always water).  
Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Ended up here from a current (non-drunken) Baked Bean recipe.  But my question today has to do with BB _form_, not substance....
> 
> So if you only let them smoke 'til they bubble, I don't think they're going to be in the smoker for even an hour?  Hardly seems long enough to me?  I tend to just put in the "drier" ingredients first, then add juicier stuff in waves as they start to thicken, so the bourbon first, then maybe a little  Worcestershire sauce or vinegar, then finish with something like maple syrup or pineapple juice, but all with frequent stirring, to keep a fresh top surface exposed to the smoke.
> My goal is to have them in the smoker as long as the meat (entree) is, although I'll sometimes pull them sooner, particularly if I discover that, to keep them "thin" enough, I'm just adding too many competing flavors.   (Although I suppose there's always water).
> Am I doing it wrong?



These beans at 250-275 take 3 hours. You should see it bubbling in the center as well. I will stir them a few times to get the smoke flavor all through. I never tried to keep them in as long as the meat. I'll pull them out. And if needed. Put in oven on warm.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 2, 2021)

Looks delicious Steve. I am not a bourbon fan, per se, but when I do use it always George Dickel. Much smoother flavor.  As a side, Borracho beans are bomb and very versatile. Can omit jalapeños and use roasted green Chile as well.


----------



## bill1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Dickel's with the white and green label is a great bourbon value.  Ezra Brooks is another.  
I suppose your mileage could vary here.


----------

